

Realm is a mobile database: a replacement for SQLite and Core Data - reinhardt1053
https://github.com/realm/realm-java

======
smegel
I tried adding this to an Android project, but it just caused the app to crash
hard. Adds over 3 megs to my APK as well.

~~~
timanglade
Quick update, we actually spent some time optimizing the APK size, and we got
it down from 3MB to 800KB, trying to get this down even further. You should
see the improvement starting with realm-java 0.79

~~~
timanglade
… And we just blogged about how we achieved this:
[http://realm.io/news/reducing-apk-size-native-
libraries/](http://realm.io/news/reducing-apk-size-native-libraries/)

